# What is a good Insurance Company - Canada



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi there we just got our new GSD puppy last week and we were wondering if anyone would be able to recommend a good Canadian pet health insurance so we can get it started asap.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Smart of you to get started when your dog is a pup. I use VPI but that is a US company. You could check at your vets.


----------



## BahCan (May 29, 2010)

I use Trupanion and have no complaints so far. I would get the insurance as soon as you can before you have any problems with the pup, otherwise anything that comes up before you have insurance will be on file and will be considered pre existing conditions and will not be covered in the future.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

I am in the US and have Petplan and I am very happy with them so far. Looks like it's available in Canada also.

Petplan Pet Insurance Canada - The Best Pet Health Insurance Plans


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks guys we ended up choosing trupanion they seem to be the best above all others and even include hip dysplasia which is awesome as we all know GSD are prone to it so its good to have it covered.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I actually ended up canceling my insurance once my dogs were prelimed. It just wasn't worth the money. I think putting the money I would spend on insurance away in a market fund or like savings account is actually better. JMO.


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks Elisabeth everyone is intitled to their own opinion however I am not financially well off and if something extreamly expensive did come up like emergency surgery for example I may not be able to pay up front at that moment then I am in trouble either need to give up my dog or have him put to sleep and just don't want to take that chance.

Thanks everyone


----------

